# want to live and work in usa



## jjcook (Jan 30, 2011)

Me and my family live in south africa, i am a welder and me and my family want to move and work in usa. But we need some help, if enybody can help me find a sponser please email me. thank you so mutch.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm moving this into a thread of its own to attract a few more responses.

Basically, as a welder, you have little to no chance of attracting the kind of sponsor you would need to qualify for a visa. You could always enter the diversity lottery, though.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jjcook (Jan 30, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> I'm moving this into a thread of its own to attract a few more responses.
> 
> Basically, as a welder, you have little to no chance of attracting the kind of sponsor you would need to qualify for a visa. You could always enter the diversity lottery, though.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hi thanx for replying, am realy a qualifide boilermaker. I would realy like to move and work in america. thanx for your help. cheers


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have you read through this? Does any of it apply to you?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...ica/30374-looking-live-america-will-help.html


Jo xxx


----------



## jjcook (Jan 30, 2011)

yes i did and yes i apply for those things


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry, but there is no way for you to move legally to the USA to work like you want. Simply put, your profession is not one that the US is looking for, and because of that, you do not qualify for a work visa. You can try the diversity lottery, marrying an american woman, or apply for studying in the US.

I also suggest a book called "US Immigration Made Easy".


----------

